# My teensy collection



## battipatti (Aug 17, 2006)

I started buying around the beginning on july I think, and this is what I have so far:





All of it




eye palettes, I'm going to work hard to fill these up




Large e/s palette
I also have a whopping total of one lipstick, Ruby Woo, go meeee


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 17, 2006)

That's a verry good start!!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 17, 2006)

Great collection!
You have some really good stuff for someone who hasn't been collecting long


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 18, 2006)

nice stuff


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

i only have one lipstick too! im so hooked on it i cant bring myself to buy another one. dont want it to get jealous :teehee:


----------



## glueme (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a question--what kind of pallete has teh 8 wells? I've never seeen it before!


----------



## battipatti (Aug 23, 2006)

Its an ooolllld school eyeshadow palette, the e/s are bigger than the newer ones, just a bit smaller than the blushes, I wish they still made them like that! I'd never finish them!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

hahaha I don't even have ONE mac lipstick.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Awww, nice!  
OT, but I dig the leopard print.


----------

